# HeartlySerious



## HeartlySerious (Jan 2, 2010)

decided said:


> HeartlySerious, you have some serious talent! :happy:
> 
> They are all beautiful! My favourites are the first one, and the most recent one.
> 
> ...


Aww thank you~~~ Hahah i'm still in training as an artist. 
C: i hope to draw more too in the near future.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Why isn't she wearing any pants?


----------



## HeartlySerious (Jan 2, 2010)

Ventolin said:


> Why isn't she wearing any pants?


 Because she's Lady Gaga!
hahaha jk
C: she's wearing tight pants, no shoes strokes though


----------

